

Review my startup - http://palet.ly - suma_m

Palet.ly is an online color styling community that empowers users to discover, share and buy fashion ensembles created around color palettes.<p>I would appreciate any feedback / critique.
======
millerfung
Great one! Just wanna say though there might be lots of online shopping sites
already, girls like shopping right?, and online shopping is still a huge
market because there are still many more who don't know online shopping yet
(lol, really? Yes), so it's great that you come up a model like this which
girls would like I think. May I ask you what is your revenue model going to
be?

~~~
suma_m
We are looking at 3 sources of revenue: 1\. Affiliate commissions 2\.
Integrated advertising 3\. Subscriptions to color trend reports targeting
companies that base their product decisions on color trends (fashion, home,
graphics etc.) This would, of course, take a certain amount of traction for
Palet.ly to hold credibility as 'collective color consciousness'

~~~
millerfung
Take a look at Polyvore, you may get some inspiration there as well (or maybe
you have already) :) all the best!!

~~~
suma_m
Thanks!

------
jameswyse
It's a really great concept, though unless you're trying to target 'technical
people' I'd make the colour chooser simpler.

I suspect most people looking to buy a nice handbag or teacup don't know or
care what CMYK, RGB, HSB or Hex mean.

Same goes for "Search Results for '#f3a4b4'" - While we all know what this
means, most shoppers won't.

~~~
suma_m
I totally agree with you. In fact, we are testing a more user-friendly page.
Here is the testing page - [http://palet.ly/Architecture/Rustic-Palettes-Of-
Provence/Cha...](http://palet.ly/Architecture/Rustic-Palettes-Of-
Provence/Chapel-with-lavender-field-Plateau-de-Valensole-Provence).

~~~
jameswyse
Very nice!

------
bonsai
I wanted to implement similar service for EU market :) But I didnt have time
beacause of regular job.

Really great user interface.

What is your technology stack?

Do you have some machine learning algorithms under the hood?

Do you have object recognition/extraction from uploaded pictures?

~~~
suma_m
Tech stack is LAMP. We will be releasing the API shortly when I can share
greater details.

------
sonicaa
There are so many online shopping websites today that I'm forced to ask what's
your USP?

~~~
suma_m
The one feature that differentiates Palet.ly from competition is our color
matching app. Users can upload a celebrity picture - point to the shirt /
scarf / any item to generate color matches from the product database. Most of
our users tend to upload celebrity / street style images, recreate the look
and shop for matching products.

------
kkt262
I really like the design a lot. It's very clean.

I'm not fond of the name too much.

~~~
suma_m
Thanks for the feedback. Keeping the design clean was key to let the color
palettes / products to pop out. About the name, I guess its too late to
rethink that one :)

------
mrose
Clickable: <http://palet.ly>

